# Does anyone do long distance hiking with their dogs?



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Hiking was always one of my favorite things to do when the weather was nice. I haven't gone for a few years now, but it is definitely something I am going to start doing again this spring and summer. This year when I set out through the woods I will have my boy Deuce and my girl Gemini by my side. They have never been on a "long distance" hike before, but I know they will love it. I can't wait to get up in the mountains and set off into the wilderness with just me, my two pups, and our back packs.

One thing I'm not sure of is how far of distance I should let them hike before we stop. I will have a tent and sleeping bags for the 3 of us to sleep in so it won't be a big deal to stop and set up camp as soon as we don't feel like hiking any longer. I am just a little worried that they will over due it the first day and not want to hike back to our vehicle at a fast enough pace the next day to make it before dark. As of now we walk at least 4 miles a day, but I know hiking takes a lot more energy.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Yes.. its a good time to use the multiple tests of ability and mindfulness.. for you and the dog.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I didn't but a friend of mine hike the Appalachian trail with his pooch and is training to do the pacific trail next year. He trained daily with a full pack on both of them at all times and would change the length more than the weight. I know it wasn't me but I asked him tons of questions cause it seemed so cool lol.

He ran into issues people heard about he and his dog hiking for BDL awareness people contacted him so he could stay with them along the way. Well one place. Who had contacted HIM tried to allow them to stay when they arrived cause thy don't allow pit bulls yet he was hiking to make people aware of the discrimination pit bulls get. How bad does that suck! Good luck with your trip!!!

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

In warm months I hike all the time! It's so fun and I'm sure your dogs will love it!  I've done 12 mile hikes here in Connecticut. But when I lived in Colorado I would hike Bar Camp and The Incline and those are great workouts and dogs love them. Great for conditioning!


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

ames said:


> I didn't but a friend of mine hike the Appalachian trail with his pooch and is training to do the pacific trail next year. He trained daily with a full pack on both of them at all times and would change the length more than the weight. I know it wasn't me but I asked him tons of questions cause it seemed so cool lol.
> 
> He ran into issues people heard about he and his dog hiking for BDL awareness people contacted him so he could stay with them along the way. Well one place. Who had contacted HIM tried to allow them to stay when they arrived cause thy don't allow pit bulls yet he was hiking to make people aware of the discrimination pit bulls get. How bad does that suck! Good luck with your trip!!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Wow that does suck! Thankfully there won't be any other human life were we will be hiking, that's one of the reasons I love the area even though it can be a little more challenging of a hike. The dogs will be packing their own food and water so I planned to have them do that on our walks to get used to it also, but I have to wait for Gem's Pano to finish getting better... How far does your friend usually hike in one day? Our first over nighter will be 14 miles round trip (7 in and 7 out). If we can't make it to the planned destination to set up camp for some reason I will just set up camp wherever necessary.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

::::COACH:::: said:


> In warm months I hike all the time! It's so fun and I'm sure your dogs will love it!  I've done 12 mile hikes here in Connecticut. But when I lived in Colorado I would hike Bar Camp and The Incline and those are great workouts and dogs love them. Great for conditioning!


I bet your two have a great time. We will only be hiking in the warmer months also, we don't like the cold much lol. Do you put them on their normal walking leashes for hikes or do you let them be on longer leads?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

The dogs and I will finally have everything we need to start doing our over night hikes For my Birthday yesterday my Husband got me the rest of the gear I needed for myself (hiking backpack is still being shipped though), and I just ordered two dog backpacks with some of the birthday money I got from my in-laws.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## smkymntn (Mar 5, 2014)

if i had any good mountain trails here i would take my pup when she is older, when i go up to Tennessee to visit my family i will be taking her and we are going on a hike. im sure they will be fine, but ive never done it so my word is not really any good. let us know how it goes when you do go though


----------



## MtnMama (Apr 2, 2014)

How old are your dogs? I would think you humans would tire out far before they do. 

We live on wooded land in VA, right up against GW Nat. Forest. I walk our property with Pobs for now, but I can't wait to get him out on the hiking trails! I trained him recently on an ecollar, and he's doing fantastic off leash out in the woods. He saw a group of deer out in the clearing yesterday, and although he stood at full attention and watched them, he didn't flinch or try to go after them at all. 

Whether it's by ecollar or some other method, I would make sure you have a good recall on your dogs before taking them out hiking. If you somehow drop the leash and they run off after something, their noses could carry them off pretty far before they realize you're not with them anymore.


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

MtnMama said:


> How old are your dogs? I would think you humans would tire out far before they do.
> 
> We live on wooded land in VA, right up against GW Nat. Forest. I walk our property with Pobs for now, but I can't wait to get him out on the hiking trails! I trained him recently on an ecollar, and he's doing fantastic off leash out in the woods. He saw a group of deer out in the clearing yesterday, and although he stood at full attention and watched them, he didn't flinch or try to go after them at all.
> 
> Whether it's by ecollar or some other method, I would make sure you have a good recall on your dogs before taking them out hiking. If you somehow drop the leash and they run off after something, their noses could carry them off pretty far before they realize you're not with them anymore.


Deuce will be 6 on the 4th of July, and Gemini is 9.5 months old...I have been working with them every day and Gemini's stamina has gone through the roof, Deuce has gotten in better shape too so I know they will be fine
Sounds like you have a great place for outdoor adventures!
I plan on having them on long leads connected to me with the proper gear so I can be hands free. They both have a good recall but I like to take extra precaution, Gem is very interested in everything and Deuce has been known to jump in the raging river.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

I'm lucky to make it around the block with Camo. It has nothing to do with the pup though. Failing knee and hip on my left side make some days better than others.

When I was younger, pre-accident I would take my Mastiffs out for weekend hikes in the everglades, and as a kid growing up in Cali took the Dobe's for weekenders in the mountains all the time.


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

DickyT said:


> I'm lucky to make it around the block with Camo. It has nothing to do with the pup though. Failing knee and hip on my left side make some days better than others.
> 
> When I was younger, pre-accident I would take my Mastiffs out for weekend hikes in the everglades, and as a kid growing up in Cali took the Dobe's for weekenders in the mountains all the time.


It was a good time wasn't it? I used to do over nighters with my Shepard mix girl all the time when the weather was nice, we both had a blast!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Here is what I got for each of the dogs








I like how both side packs easily detach for resting instead of taking the whole thing off

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MtnMama (Apr 2, 2014)

Oh, those look nice & comfortable! Let me know how they fit / work out. I can't make out the brand name there on the corner, what is it?


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

MtnMama said:


> Oh, those look nice & comfortable! Let me know how they fit / work out. I can't make out the brand name there on the corner, what is it?


They are made by Outward Hound...I've never bought anything from them before, but I will definitely let you know how I like them.
I was looking into a bunch of different kinds and have always had my eyes on those ones, they are 48% off right now so I couldn't pass it up.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MtnMama (Apr 2, 2014)

TeamCourter said:


> They are made by Outward Hound...I've never bought anything from them before, but I will definitely let you know how I like them.
> I was looking into a bunch of different kinds and have always had my eyes on those ones, they are 48% off right now so I couldn't pass it up.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 Umm... 48% off... where? 

I think my collapsible travel bowls are Outward Hound... I know I have something by them.. lol


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Yep 48% off on the Outward Hound website

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MtnMama (Apr 2, 2014)

Cool, thanks


----------

